

Ask HN: Ruby on Rails paid tutor? Impossible to find... - proexploit

I've read a number of posts in the past regarding finding a mentor. My city doesn't have a great tech community and I've tried numerous resources to get a little extra help (Google search, oDesk, forums, freelancer websites).<p>I'm trying to find a paid tutor to help me get off my feet in Ruby on Rails. I've done some reading, installed all the components, followed tutorials and played around with various components. I'm a real hands on learner, and I'm looking for someone to walk me through building a simple website in ROR on OS X (Submission form and FAQ section with admin).<p>Here's what I'm hoping to learn:
* Using git (via command line).
* Work-flow from creating project to deploying (I prefer Heroku).<p>About me:
* I'm incredibly friendly and intelligent.
* I've got some understanding of PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS, JS (JQuery), etc. 
* I've worked with ROR developers to create websites, just haven't got the chance to code them yet.
* I'm a very quick learner. I would honestly estimate I'd require between 1-3 hours of your time.
* I'm graphic designer if you want work in exchange.<p>Ideally, I'd like to pay less than $30/hour, but would pay more for the right help. English, during standard US availability, would be ideal.<p>Any interest or suggestions on where to find such a person?
======
RailsExpert
Hey out there...

I can quickly help you out with and mentor you. If you can mail/contact me
"rails(dot)ruby(dot)expert(at)gmail(dot)com" we will plan the tutorials &
timings.

Thanks RailsExpert

